
Ask HN: What are some good ORM? - xstartup
I am tried by the lack the of ORM in GoLang, what other languages offer nice ORM which works with PostGres?
======
one87
I've tried some ORMs in the past, for me the Django ORM was by far the best.
It's extremely powerful and extendable, while covering most use case in a very
simplistic way.

------
mpweiher
Obligatory reference/warning:

[http://blogs.tedneward.com/post/the-vietnam-of-computer-
scie...](http://blogs.tedneward.com/post/the-vietnam-of-computer-science/)

